# Season Ending Thoughts



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

With the end of our Ohio Ice Fishing Season in view, it's time for some reflection. It's been a great season meeting fellow icers in search of that elusive under-ice prey. the posts by fellow icers have kept my adrenilin up and gave me a boost to venture out into the cold when I shunned to do so.

The introduction of new gear including a new ice shanty (Clam Nanook), an ice suit (IDI Ice Amour) and new tackle made my icing experiences that much more enjoyable.

It felt great to meet other cold water fishing sportsman.. both young, old, male and female. Nice to know the winter sport continues in Ohio despite our erratic and short season in comparison to those in Minnesota or Wisconsin

Eventho my catches this year have been mostly disappointing, my opportunities to hit the ice were greater than years past. 

There may be a few more weeks of decent ice, but I know in my heart the season is nearing it finale; when I start thinking of safety issues and ice conditions, it's time to lessen the hopes & anticipation of getting out too many more times.

My thoughts are gradually moving towards gardening & backpacking. Already I've visited Donzell's and purchased some seed & a bag of "Starter-Mix". (I'll start my peppers, tomato's, and some flowers in the basement in a month or so). Soon it'll be time to hook up the rain-barrels and start yard clean-up chores.

I've already planned a 3 day backpack trek in the 2nd week of April. Havent decided on the specific trail, but most assured, it'll be somewhere in Western or Central part Pennsylvania.

Since I'm strictly a "Hard-water fisherman", all my tackle will be put in storage in anticipation of next years ventures.

With only a time or two left, it's been an absolute wonderful season., but I still hope to make a nice catch with the last remaining holes I drill.

I'm sincerely indebted to all I met. Thanks to all


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words. It has been a more enjoyable season than years past, with the outings and such. If you want to ply some softwater after the plantings are in, pm memcor an Erie trip. We can pull a few eyes together. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Was not able to fish on the ice for three years and being able to get out this year was a real treat. Only fished farm ponds but hope to do Erie next year.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I crossed paths with you a lot this ice season John, too bad we never got a chance to fish together... If you ever have the desire to soft water fish, you have my number. It won't be long before the Spring Perch bite is happening!


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

very nice post John.I couldn't have said it better. I am sorry we never fished together too.. It has been a pleasure talking with you. thanks again for the boots, best investment I ever made. hope to see you next year on the ice. Enjoy the things you love.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Simply put.....Thanks for the time shared on the hardwater and other occurences.....touches of the new/priceless memories of the old.......all makes life, just grand....


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I want to personally want to everyone for making this year the best I've had for a long time. With all the tourneys I have meet alot of great people. Hope I get to see some of you on the soft water. Keep an eye open I have an open seat pretty often.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I had a pretty good ice season, I got both my boys (8 & 4) on the ice several times, got some fish and had a nice fish fry. I fished the Wingfoot outing and met some fellow OGF members, had the pleasure to meet and fish with Mario. Just kinda bummed the way my season ended - last 2 weeks I have been sick and missed some good days to be out, guess I will have to save the new tackle and rod for next season.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

this year was my first year ice fising. i only got out one time , and we didnt catch anything because we didnt really know what the heck we were doing lol but it was a good experience and we were happy to just get out and get our lines wet. can't wait to try again next year!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

This was my first year with a shanty (Thanks John!), a Mr. Buddy heater and an underwater camera! Although most times my catches weren't great, I had a blast every time I went out! Last week, everyone at work though I was nuts 'cause I bi***ing about the warm weather!
Another month of ice and I still wouldn't have hit all the places I wanted to this year.
I years past, sometimes i was the only dummy-on-a-bucket
in windstorms amongst shanties. This year I was warm and comfy.
Right now, I'm sitting at work, trying to figure out if I can blow out early for on last shot (maybe Conneaut) this afternoon.


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

Got out five times this year and enjoyed every minuet of it. Since I'm a solitary fisherman, I relish the time I spend in my shanty with my cup of coffee, the heater on, the radio tuned to a country music station, and keeping an eye on my Mar-Cum for a blue gill or crappie. There are times that I've offered up a silent prayer for guys like Jim Corey, Misfit and all my fishing and hunting buddies that are gone. I'm always looking forward to the next year...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

john, get the GPS and i'll take you out looking


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I made it a few places still did not get to West Branch and up for Steel head. I caught my first perch through the ice on Erie and one walleye too. Buried a quad for the first time in slush and had a heck of a day getting in, in that snow storm. Caught 2 cats on vibies out on nimmisilla that were 22 and 25 inches and more crappie and gills than I care to count. Even got a few walleye out at Berlin thanks to the people that helped this season.

All in all a good season. Ready to get the Kayak out.  This storm sucks i am ready for spring.


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

I too had a great ice fishing season meeting new folks who love ice fishing the tourneys were great can't wait till next year. Larry


----------



## Big Musky (Feb 23, 2011)

I live in Denver Colorado, I just have to drive up hill to extend my season by 
2 months.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

This year was great! Met alot of great people out on the ice. Finally bought a shanty and enjoyed it the one time I got to use it lol.

Be on the look out next year for a more organized get together tournament at Alum or Delaware. Going to try and talk to Cheshire/Norton about maybe sponsoring something. 

Once again great to meet everyone. I hope I remember what everybody looks like come soft water. We will all look skinny lol.


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice post John. I too was sporting a new Clam nanook shantie. An loved it. Had a great season. i only fish Mosquito. But that is more water (ice) than i can cover. For the most part once we got ice we had good ice. No incidents that i am aware of. caught my share of fish. met a few new people.Another great season on the ice. not that i ever had a bad one. PS Thanks to the OGF Member from Columbus for the Red Spikes caught a lot of gills.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Hate to see it go but...Guess this forum is going to take a back seat. Funny thing about ice. Never gets here or leaves fast enough.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

It was a fun time on the ice this year, i think ill be getting a shanty for next year though. Before this year, i went ice fishing around 3 times a year. Sometimes because the season didn't last too long, but mostly a lack of motivation on my part because it was too cold for catching bluegills...... i understand now after having some really good days this year that ice fishing can be even more productive then the soft water..... if you find them. I want to personally thank Steelhead Fever for his great post this year and the pure excietment he has brought to this website. It gave me the motivation to get out there and enjoy it just like spring crappie and the fall bass feast. And after you are catching fish.... it's not so cold anymore.... even without a shanty. Good luck in the Spring everybody!


----------

